# Initial social worker visit on 22nd.. any advice ?



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

We are having our initial visit from sw on 22nd september, we have been provisionally booked on prep course in November, but have to have this visit first.

She seemed really lovely on the phone, and said it was an informal visit to see if we were suitable, and if we thought they could offer what we want.

Any ideas what sort of questions we should be asking ?

I am really nervous about it and any advice from people who have gone through adoption would be gratefully received.

Good luck to you all, look forward to getting to know you .. and thanks

Andrea xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hello  

I honestly wouldn't worry about the initial visit.  At this stage they are really only checking that you don't have 2 heads if you know what I mean!

From memory she asked us why we were thinking of adopting, asked what we knew about adoption and chatted about our work and neighbourhood.  Really general non-indepth questions.  I scrubbed the house from top to bottom but she didn't leave our lounge sofa so my efforts were wasted!

I remember we put a few questions down on paper so we didn't forget.  I can't remember what they were to be honest so they can't have been that important.

I Hope your process is quicker than ours - I am sure it will be    We are going for a 'waiting for panel' world record    

All the best and just be yourself  
Dame Edna


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Andrea
as Dame Edna says just be yourself, it's just an informal visit to see where you live and to meet you both. I too scrubbed our house from top to bottom, and our SW didn't even leave the sofa either!! we were asked why we were considering adoption, and how long we'd lived where we do. Also a few other non descript questions, I really wouldn't worry about it hun. It's also your opportunity to ask any questions that you have at this point,
best of luck, hope that it goes well,
lol
D
xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you for your advice, and yes I also have started the manic cleaning mode lol.. so i guess if its anything like you guys it will be wasted, but at least it makes me feel better.. just in case


----------



## EmilyC (Dec 23, 2007)

TO Andrea (popsi) 
Had our first vistit from SW on Thurs 18th Sept and all she wanted to do was ask us to expand on our information from the application form and see our dog in the flesh- who is a rottweiller and that didn't seem to be a problem.  She was lovely but I felt really tired at the end and you wonder if you are saying the right thing but we were just honest!  We have beem invited to the next days course but not accepted yet.  Good luck!

Emily C XX


----------



## lisa1983 (Jul 2, 2008)

just wanted to wish you good luck  
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks everyone.. well you could eat off all our floors now and see yourself in anything that shines lol !! even the dog is afraid to move i think lol .. so we all ready for tomorrow


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Good luck Popsi!  The 2 social workers that came to us for our initial visit did do a tour of the house and even stepped out into the back garden, so the manic cleaning was worth while.  However, they didn't touch the posh biscuits and declined the "real" coffee that we'd made in their honour, opting for water, so that bit was a waste of time.  
emsina x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

just wondered how today went?  hope it wasnt too bad for you


love camly x x x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well a quick update from me.. it seemed to go really well, she is recommending us to go on the prep course on November, and said she wishes there were more couples like us out there.. so i figure that must be good lol 

but you know me girls, will not believe we are on the course till we get our letter, will wait for something to go wrong lol !! 

xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thats great news popsi. sounds very positive.  well done you!  


love camly x x x


----------



## lisa1983 (Jul 2, 2008)

great news  
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

great news popsi  

which agency are you with? (sorry if i asked you before   ). 
we're with a VA in wales so if you wanted to IM me we could compare notes  

ritzi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ritzi... we are with our local LA ..... seems good so far but i know its early days yet x

thanks to everyone else for your lovely wishes.. i am so excited


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ahhhhh you went with a LA   glad to hear all is going well.....

i'm sure nothing will go wrong and the confirmation letter will arrive soon enough  

ritzi


----------



## dionneling (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Andrea, 

I know that my response is a little late and you will have had your visit by now. I am a children's social worker, who helps match children and goes through the whole adoption process (but my focus is on the child) but also I am going through IVF, and looking towards adoption. 

It sounds so cliche but please be your self, social workers have to rely on not only the written facts about you and your family but sometimes more importantly on ' getting a sense of the family'. Throughout the process be honest and open, and share your concerns and fears. 

Good Luck


----------

